# Mercedes 190E 2.5-16 Detail



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey all,

I detailed my car and thought i'd post some pics...No before's im afraid, but i gave it a good going over...In and out! 

Its almost 20 years old, but the old girl is holding up well 

Thanks for looking...


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks seriously mint for a 20yr old!!

Have you done much to it yourself?

Nice detail by the way!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good - nice pics also :thumb:


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

WOW :thumb:
Excellent work. That is one well maintened classic 
Don't you love how merc seats looks almost new with just a little care ?


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

> Have you done much to it yourself?


I detailed the whole thing...Took a while, but was worth it.
Anything that needs doing gets done regardless...



> Don't you love how merc seats looks almost new with just a little care ?


They do come up great, but at the same time no expense is spared on them looking the way they do 

All in all it took about 2 days to do.


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

I love it and I want one.


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

> I love it and I want one.


:driver:


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

Amazing, it looks like its just rolled out of the factory! My parents had a 190E F reg in the same colour as yours, I loved that car and its one of the cars I would love to have as a second car if I ever have ethe cash. Just out of interest what do you reckon yours would go for these days? Oh those wheels are a pain to clean, or at least I remember them being!


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

They are a total pain to clean, your right!
Best way is to take them off.
The colour is blue/black metallic.

Well, they are a lot of 'bad' examples out there like any car. The good ones are hard to come by. They are especially difficult to find with all the options. Remember these were the heady days when everything was a paid for option including the radio!

The vehicle is on an agreed value for a considerable amount.


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Lovely car. Been looking for an Evo 2 recently, no chance I can afford one of them.

Got a nice (not really!) white 190E to start work on soon.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

really nice car well done its looking great


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Chris 

EVO II's are super expensive but a traffic stopper nonetheless.

Will buy one one day for sure!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks incredible, my old man wants one of these, as do I, now :d


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Just resized the pics, look better now 

Thanks Joe...


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Beautiful car love it, It just looks mean.


----------



## t_zetec (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely car, fine example too.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Absolutely amazing....it looks about a quarter of its actual age, been very well looked after and you've also done a superb job on it.....keep it that way and it'll appreciate in value


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks MadOnVaux 

These days she is garaged...and only used in the dry.


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, thats a great Benz, looks very good for a 20 year old!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Mint :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning example of a superb car.:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats a peach.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I like that a lot, a credit to you.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Is this the same one that was listed in the '100,000 Milers' thread?
Looks fantastic in any case!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

if you ever feel the need to sell her, please drop me a pm first! :thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

I love these cars, great work!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, it looks stunning.:thumb:

Really  car, and my favourite Merc.


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

> Is this the same one that was listed in the '100,000 Milers' thread?


It certainly is, it has 101,000 miles on it...



> if you ever feel the need to sell her, please drop me a pm first!


Your on the list! 



> Excellent work, it looks stunning.
> 
> Really car, and my favourite Merc.


Its my favourite too. I have owned several classic cars of the same era, but this by far is the most practical and the most rewarding...


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Lovely looking 190 - I have a little soft spot for these :thumb:


----------



## Evo II (May 8, 2008)

Your car is fantastic, I have a Evo II with 12.000 miles and is my favor car. Your´s is inmaculate !!!!!!.


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Yours looks to be in superb condition!
We will have to arrange a little GTG 

How long have you had it for?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice, Ive always liked those 190E 2.5 16's


----------



## Evo II (May 8, 2008)

My friend bought it from a collector in Europe on the 2000. It has 800 km. when he bought it. And is mine since 2001 with 9.000 km. So I have drove it 12.000 km (7.000 miles) since that year. The car is really new I make the service ones a year and is my baby. I will send you (PM) more pics !!!


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

that is absolutely lovely mate. Really impressive...


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Look forward to the PM EVO II ;-)

Thanks Pad, i try my best!


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Wish I could find an EVO 2 that cheap!


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Just added a few more pics ;-)


----------



## hopwood (Apr 7, 2008)

Great car, proper Benz. 

Love it.


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Wunderbar!!!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks lovely mate, spotless engine bay!! :argie:


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Fan-bleeding-tastic! What a fabulous car! Remember seeing Wheeler Dealers sort one ouy, yours is heads and shoulders better!


----------



## Hugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Fantastic car, excellent condition!

Aren't they the Cosworth engined ones?


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Hugo...
Bit of a sticky one that...
Cosworth of Northampton did develop the head for the 2.3-16. For the 2.5-16 MB took complete control.
Having said said that many 2.5-16's have the Cosworth code 'WAB' inscribed at the back of the cylinder block...


----------



## Evo II (May 8, 2008)

here are more pics. I hope you like it.


----------



## Evo II (May 8, 2008)

... and the last.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

That looks spot on, very nice.


----------

